# What is your hair texture?



## geisterhund (Mar 19, 2016)

My hair thick and wavy brown hair.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

What about kinky?

Also I picked wavy and thick, but really "bushy" is a better term, and just FYI it's the worst.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

I wonder what kind of hair most people have? I assume it's just straight. Makes me wish I had curlier hair, though.


----------



## geisterhund (Mar 19, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> I wonder what kind of hair most people have? I assume it's just straight. Makes me wish I had curlier hair, though.


Considering that Asia has the highest amount of people in the world and a vast majority of them tend to have straight hair, I also think that most people out of the 7 billion living right now tend to have straight hair.

I also see a lot of Nordics and Slavs (who are part of Caucasian populations) with straight hair.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I said wavy and thick... Though each individual strand of my hair is actually very fine. I just have A LOT of hair. That's why my hair is actually more on the frizzy side sadly.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

la_revolucion said:


> I said wavy and thick... Though each individual strand of my hair is actually very fine. I just have A LOT of hair. That's why my hair is actually more on the frizzy side sadly.


Like me. It's wavy and each hair very thin but every hairdresser ever has agreed that I have A LOT of it. 
They don't frizz very much tho. Frizzy hair depends on the conditioner you use, the brush and if you blow dry it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thick, wavy, dishwater blond/brown/white.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Curly and thick


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Straight, VERY thin and dark blonde.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

geisterhund said:


> Considering that Asia has the highest amount of people in the world and a vast majority of them tend to have straight hair, I also think that most people out of the 7 billion living right now tend to have straight hair.
> 
> I also see a lot of Nordics and Slavs (who are part of Caucasian populations) with straight hair.


Then I suppose the most common hair color is black? Mine is.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

I voted thick and wavy, but it's a bit on the curly side.


----------



## geisterhund (Mar 19, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Then I suppose the most common hair color is black? Mine is.


It probably is.


----------



## Overdrive (Feb 22, 2013)

Hair has textures? :O
What's the difference between wavy and straight?
And from what point is it thick?


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I voted: Wavey and thin.

Although my hair is more medium thickness rather than either of the extremes.
Length-wise, my hair reaches to the top of my shoulders which kinda correlates to the thickness if that makes sense.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Medium in thickness, straight but wavy, and desaturated brown (more yellowish hue than reddish, couldn't find the specific color on the internet).


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Emologic said:


> Medium in thickness, straight but wavy, and desaturated brown (more yellowish hue than reddish, couldn't find the specific color on the internet).


Ash brown?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Light brown and slightly wavy, thick and soft but prone to frizziness.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Dark blonde/light brown (never am sure and I've been called both blonde and brunette), fine and wavy


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Wavy, thick.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Brown, thick, wavy. And waist length! roud:


----------

